# Aqaforte 1 G Filter/ Welche Spülpumpe/ und wie die Spülpumpe einbauen/ im Teich / in einer Tonne



## Tim_2006_ (6. Mai 2020)

Bei mir steht fest ich kaufe mir den Aqaforte 1 Teichfilter jetzt die Frage, welche Spülpumpe, und wie genau Aufstellen auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich durch einen Selbstgebauten Regentonnenfilter in der Stunde 25.000 Liter Durchbekomme, in der Ersten Kammer Bio (Steine) in der zweiten Filtermatten,. Eigentlich wollte ich den Trommelfilter als alleinfilter für den Koi Teich nutzen, allerdings muss ich dann min. 2 Regentonnen Filter hinten dranhängen.
So das mein Wasser klar ist, es ist eine Schwerkraftversion .
Danke im Voraus

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sternie (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Tim,

ich nehme mal an, du meinst den Trommelfilter Aquaforte AFT-1G.

ich habe bei mir das Vorgängermodell ATF-1 stehen. Als Spülpumpe habe ich die Gartenpumpe Gardena 3000/4 genommen. Ist preiswert und hat ausreichend Druck.

Zur Aufstellung: Bei mir habe ich die Spülpumpe unter den Trommelfilter gestellt (steht frostfrei, da Filterkeller).
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du das Spülwasser entnehmen willst. Falls du den Spülwasseranschluß am Trommler (Motorseite unten rechts) nutzt, würde ich die Pumpe so aufstellen,
dass die Oberkante des Pumpengehäuses knapp unterhalb des Spülwasseranschlusses sitzt. Falls der Trommler mal leer laufen sollte, füllt sich die Spülpumpe, egal welche, von selbst wieder, sobald wieder genug Wasser im Trommler ist.

Gruß

   Christoph


----------



## Tim_2006_ (7. Mai 2020)

Könntest du mir evtl. ein Foto schicken, 
Soll ich lieber die Vorgänger Version kaufen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sternie (7. Mai 2020)

Foto wird schlecht, da im Moment noch alles ziemlich provisorisch verbaut ist. Es gibt unten im Filterkeller einfach nicht genug Platz für ein vernünftiges Foto.
Umgebaut wird wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr (sofern nicht wieder durch Corona oder etwas anderes Kurzarbeit angesagt ist).

Auf der Homepage von Aquaforte findest du bei den Anleitungen auch die Anleitung zu den Trommelfiltern ("Aquaforte Trommelfilter Anleitung").
In dieser sind auch alle Anschlüsse abgebildet und erklärt.

Falls du das Foto wegen Anschluss der Pumpe haben wolltest: Auf der Schmalseite, wo der Motor sitzt (gegenüber der Einlaufkammer) hast du, wenn du auf die Motorseite schaust, rechts unten eine Öffnung, wo du einen Schlauch anschließen kannst (Einschraubtülle oder ähnliches besorgen). Dort wird das Spülwasser aus dem Klarwasserbereich des Trommlers entnommen.
Dieser Schlauch geht dann zum Pumpeneingang.
Am Pumpenausgang wird ein zweiter Schlauch befestigt der dann an den Spülrohranschluss rechts oben an der Motorseite geht.

Lade dir einfach mal die Bedienungsanleitunb herunter, dann dürfte eigentlich klar werden. was ich meine.

Ob du die Vorgänger-Version kaufst (falls man die überhaupt noch bekommt) oder das aktuelle Modell dürfte ziemlich egal sein. Da hat sich glaube ich nicht gross was geändert.


----------



## Aquaga (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Tim,

ich würde dringend empfehlen das aktuelle Gerät zu kaufen.

Die Vorgängerversion hat häufig Probleme mit dem Siebgewebe,
welches dort oft nach relativ kurzer Nutzungszeit an den äußeren Seiten einreißt.

Das soll in der G-Version weniger häufig passieren.


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2020)

Zum Trommler kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen,  aber 


Tim_2006_ schrieb:


> n der Ersten Kammer Bio (Steine) in der zweiten Filtermatten,.


Hau in beide Hellix und da das 25iger oder größer. 
Dann beide Tonnen Parallel angeschlossen und du bekommst deine 20.000 bei 100er Rohrleitungen gewiss durch. Wenn noch Platz ist dann das gleiche hinter jede Tonne nochmal.

Das wird dir zwar bei 140.000 Liter nicht sehr viel bringen, da es nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist, aber besser als nichts 

Und die Natur macht ja auch noch einiges bei der Größe.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich Plane immoment also Schlussendlkch bei 70.000 Liter mit ca. 20 Koi
Somit weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie Helix Matten ersetzen soll

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2020)

Tim_2006_ schrieb:


> Somit weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie Helix Matten ersetzen soll


Naja du kannst gern mal vorbeischauen und meine Matten reinigen. Derzeitiger Intervall, einmal die Woche 
Macht ehrlich kein Spaß, dagegen der der Helix Filter mit 10er und 15ner ist in 2 Minuten sauber.
Gut nun könnte man sagen ich hab keinen Trommler, aber das was nach dem Sieb ankommt wird von den ersten Matten aufgefangen, danach kommt nur noch Bakterienabrieb von der Bio. Und das ist mein Problem einmal die Woche. 

Aber du musst ja nicht, ist alles nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (8. Mai 2020)

Ok, einmal die Woche ist hard, hast du mal überlegt einen Schutzablauf einzubauen und es mit dem Hochdruckreiniger zu machen, wenn du es noch nicht so machst ? 
War nur ne Idee 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2020)

Mit dem Hochdruckreiniger würde ich aber die ganze Bio killen, von daher lieber nicht. 
Aber das wäre Grundsätzlich machbar mit einem Vollkörper- Kondom. 

Was du jedoch suchst ist ja etwas was dir nach dem Trommler eine Biologische Reinigung bietet jedoch so wenig wie möglich das Wasser bremst. Und da sind Matten die Bremse pur. Setzt man die Matten auf Abstand bremsen sie zwar weniger, jedoch durchströmt werden sie dann nicht mehr. So das die Bakkis auch nur auf der Oberfläche sitzen.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (8. Mai 2020)

Also Kriege ich dann Dummerweise keine 25.00 l/H ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2020)

Durch die Schwämme wohl nicht. Bei Matalamatten und der länge nach in der Strömung mit etwas Abstand schon eher. 
Aber dann geht auch Helix und kostet ähnlich


----------



## Tim_2006_ (9. Mai 2020)

Wieso ist Helix den so gut .

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2020)

__ Hel-X bietet je nach Variante sehr hohe Besiedelungsflächen und ist leicht zu reinigen- bzw verdreckt/ verschlammt nicht bei entsprechender Bewegung.
Ich glaube.. Hel-X 13* kann das mit der größten Oberfläche sein im "klassichen Hel-X- Bereich.
Damit dürftest Du Deinen Bakkis ca. 5 x mal mehr Oberfläche anbieten als z.B. "Japanmatten" bei gleichen Volumen/ Kammerfüllung.

Die genauen Werte zu den Oberflächen findest Du sicher beim Hersteller.
https://www.hel-x.eu/de/technische-details/

Die Menge an Bioträger- egal was- ist von der benötigten Oberfläche abhängig. Und die wiederum von der FischFuttermenge.
Kann sein, daß irgendwo in meinem LH Tröt ich mal grob die Oberflächen überschlagen habe in meiner Biomixfüllung 12,13+,17er Hel-X und Hel-X Flakes…
Ich glaube...auf Seite 16 im Tröt fing ich an reinzukippen...und hier mal aufgerechnet (sicher mit einem Fehler irgendwo drin)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-21


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2020)

Belüfte das Helix, mußt du es auch nicht/nie putzen.


----------



## Tim_2006_ (10. Mai 2020)

Wie belüftung?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A715F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haggard (11. Mai 2020)

Na mit einem Luftkompressor ( Gibt es z.B. von Secoh, Thomas oder Aquaforte ) und einem Belüftungsring ,- Schlauch .- Stange


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Mai 2020)

Du bist aber teuer!
Ich habe eine V60 für 80 Euro und belüfte damit Helix und reinige das Spaltsieb.

Über ein Mehrwegeventil angschlossen, hängen im Helix zwei große blaue Ausströmer (liegen eigentlich unten in der Tonne).
Quer unter dem Spaltsieb ein Rohr M20 mit 1er Löchern.


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Mai 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> und __ Hel-X Flakes…



genial die haben ja mehr als 5000m2/m3 !!! genial


----------

